# Dump completo de partição para ficheiro

## fmsilva

ola pessoal !

Preciso de ajuda na seguinte situação :

Tenho um computador portatil da acer, nesse computador existe uma partição em Fat32 que tem o sistema operativo oem para recovery e necessito de passar essa partição para outro disco.

o que eu estava a pensar era o seguinte :

colocar o disco actual como disco externo usb noutro computador, usar o comando dd para copiar a partição fat32 para um ficheiro e de seguida colocar o novo disco como disco externo usb e copiar do ficheiro criado pelo dd para uma nova particao.

Isto é possivel de fazer ?

um abraço a todos,

fernando

PS: Bem sei que existem "softwares" para fazer, mas eu estou á procura de uma coisa com o espirito GPL  :Smile: 

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Nunca usei o dd para copiar partiçoes só boot sectores mas suponho que também funcionar podes tentar o software Drive Image Xml ou o xxclone

Não são GPL mas são gratuitos para utilização pessoal. Não me estou a lembrar de nenhum GPL

http://www.runtime.org/driveimage-xml.htm

http://www.xxclone.com/iproduct.htm

----------

